
A decades-old reality TV show distorted America's view of policing - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/running-from-cops-how-a-decades-old-reality-tv-show-distorted-america-s-view-of-policing-1.5147145
======
Causality1
>How a decades-old reality TV show distorted America's view of policing

This article doesn't even attempt to support its thesis. "COPS" presents a
distorted view and does it in shady ways, true, but the article made zero
effort to show that it actually had an effect on the opinions of the American
public. COPS airs in over thirteen countries including Canada and there's no
information or data referencing "America's view" in the article, so the title
would be baffling if it weren't exactly the kind of "Criticize Americans to
make ourselves feel better" hit piece I expect from Canadian news outlets.

It's a particularly lazy one, too, since I'm fairly sure the claim is in fact
correct and it probably wouldn't be difficult to back it up, but they didn't
bother.

